# The state of the economy



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Personally I'd have to say yes. I read a few weeks ago the New Bedford PD plans on hiring somewhere around 30 new Officers, all the talk of 2 RTT's (if only one comes to fruition its still a hell of a lot better than none), and I have noticed that a lot of state agencies that been on hiring freezes (i.e.; DMH, BSC, and Massasoit) have been hiring for multiple vacancies. Anyway that's just my opinion I'm wondering everyone else's.


----------

